# need help to get started with GUI based C++ program in Windows



## Sujeet (Dec 28, 2011)

I am capable of programming in c++ .i hav used borland for a long time .now its time to move to gui based windows program. itried visual studio c++.but failed to get myself moving..help needed dead urgent. please help with building apps in windows step by step..all type of links and refrences are deeply appreciated .thankyou!


----------



## ico (Dec 28, 2011)

what do you mean by Borland?

Are you talking about this (Turbo C++)?

*2.bp.blogspot.com/-BcJKvpHVIOs/Tihd3VqfeKI/AAAAAAAAADk/8PXj6AesyPo/s1600/tc_000.jpg.png


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Dec 28, 2011)

^^Yes this is what peoples call Borland C++.

@OP Check *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/programming/150201-how-build-gui-c.html. We have discussed the same thing just a week ago.


----------



## RahulB (Dec 28, 2011)

I guess you want to learn Visual Studio ( Visual C++ ).. 
For that I suggest "Ivor Horton's Beginning Visual C++ 2010"...
Great book.. it will teach you GUI coding using MFC as well as by using .NET framework...
This book is great for beginners... mind you the book is very detailed.. will teach everything from loops to functions.. don't skip those portions... Also it is written for those using VS Studio 2010 Professional or higher....

After mastering this I guess you can switch to QT?


----------



## Sujeet (Dec 28, 2011)

I hav good knowledge of all the fundamentals of oop and c++ in specific(looping,inheritance,etc)..Itried both visual C++ and nokia qt "THING" ON MY OWN and even followed a "GOOD" book on qt but soon i realised that it is too advanced from the beginnig.THANKS FOR THAT BOOK. i hav orderd it !!!


----------

